# Houston Area Reel Repair?



## bigwalt (Jul 4, 2013)

Is there anyone in the Houston area that does reel repair and upgrades? I bought a used penn 6/0 and tried it out but I think the drag washers are worn. You tighten it uo and when the fish pulls hard enough it will loosen all the way off like it was never tightened and when you're reeling it in the reel doesn't always lock so that it doesn't spin backwards. I just want to take it to someone that can go through it all and make it right.


----------



## basspro99 (Oct 6, 2011)

The only place i can think of is Fishing Tackle Unlimited on I-10.


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

there's also an FTU on 45 at the beltway on the south side


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Big Walt, been there, done that. 6/0 Penns are not that hard to work on when you have a good guide. Go to http://alantani.com/; he has step by step tutuorials with pictures for non-mechanical folks like me. Order yourself some new drag washers from http://store.scottsbt.com/PennParts/Home.aspx, get some Cal's drag grease (pricey but worth it), and you can do this yourself. If I can do it, anybody can, I promise you.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Im in the Houston area but out of the state working right now. You can mail if you want to as I bring all my tools with me since I have alot of me time out here. If not let me know and ill give you a couple close that can get it done for you.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Pat wilson he is on here


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

*6/0*

im in baytown i can get you fixed up for $20 plus parts.


----------



## Thirdcoastred (Aug 5, 2013)

Tackle hut on 45 and west little York I took my shimano tekota 600 got servicing works like new


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher (Sep 11, 2012)

Ill do it too I'm in westchase area of Houston, and live in south Houston.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

My vote is for George Maness or Dipsay here on this forum.
U really have to be careful who U give your reels to.
I've heard quite a few horrible stories (latest one is "one more cast reel repair").


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

I just took my penn 6/0 to FTU on the west side near memorial and they fixed it for $2.46 the clicker was worn out after 2 months. The guys asked me if I had been catching a lot of big fish to wear it out that fast and I said nope just a noob with a conventional lol... I made the mistake of deploying baits with the clicker on to prevent backlash NEVER AGAIN


----------



## reelfishin (Dec 1, 2007)

I've been taking my reels Jr. at "The Tackle Hut" on Little York Rd. just west of Airline Dr. My whole life, my father took his stuff there and I even think my Grandfather took his stuff there. That says a lot because I'm 37, I I have tried some others, but I was less then satisfied. It does matter what you have though, don't go in there with a Walmart special and expect a miracle! I do know if there is one person that would put my name on its Jr. at "The Tackle Hut" Tight lines boys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elbutto (Jan 31, 2013)

George Maness is the man.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

The Tackle Hut on Little York east of I45. Joe "Bassing Bob" Herring has been working on my reels since 1972. Maybe one of these days he will have them ready (lol). All kidding aside, if you want it done right, he is the man to take your reels to.


----------

